# "Blocked Malicious Site"/ Search Results Bugged



## Aokin (Jul 18, 2008)

Avast is constantly generating the "blocked access to malicious site" warning, indepedent of site, mostly whenever an internet page is opened. Google for example. On which point my problems are even worse, whenever I make a Google search the results are ok in the title, but the webaddresses below the listed finding are clearly for not for those sites. For example: MonsterMarket, teens-something, etc.

These addresses are almost static no matter what the search is for, I can click on a supposed Wiki page only to be taken to MonsterMarket, or anything else.

What should I do ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It sounds like your computer is infected if your searches are being redirected, but at least Avast is doing its job by warning you.

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------

